# Trail Camera Help!!!!



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

I just checked my trail camera for the first time since hanging it last monday. My memory card was full!! Talk about an excited feeling until I got home and realized there was not a single deer in any of the pictures. I have a moultrie game watcher 2.1 and have pictures every minute for about 3 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening of nothing. There were no pics taken at night or in the afternoon. I don't know how to explain this other than maybe the sun was setting off the infrared sensor.

Any help or advice would be nice.

Thank You,
Dave


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*I don't know how to explain this other than maybe the sun was setting off the infrared sensor. *

You just answered your own question, face the camera North or South.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Well I have issues with one of mine as well. I have put out some screenings and I can tell the deer have been in them because of all the deer droppings, and tracks around the screenings, but my camera won't take any pictures, I don't know what is up with it, I am thinking about brining it back to cabelas. Wish I knew what was up. Laters.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Were the photos taken on those really windy days, because depending on the model you might have it on motion detection instead of IR.
But you would think you would have some deer photos also. 
Try to keep it aimed above any grass, weeds or bushes if you can.

I have a couple pf the older 1.3 camo versions with the solar panel posts and they work great as long as you have a good rechargeable battery.
I also have a new 3.1 and it works great, the battery lasts for months. The only thing I don't like are the saucer eyes caused by the flash at night on the 3.1.
Here's my 1.3 cheapy moultrie in action, a deer had moved my camera over and canted. But as it turns out you can see me in the upper left.
I think the thing takes darn good photos and I've taken thousands so far and it still works like this.


----------

